# Final Fantasy



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Which is your favorite out of the FF series and why? 
Mine is VIII, but I've only played VII-XII excluding XI(online) and I played Tactics. VIII engrossed me by it's charcters and their depth, it story, even the music gets me pumped!!!!! And I freakin adore Squall Leonhart <3
I hated FFXII, major disappointment to me.
Love VII, like IX and X is so sad


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ten, because it had the best story, gameplay, and characters, imo. Also, it was the first one I played, so nostalgia is a factor too.

And yes it was very sad.  But I like sad stories.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Final Fantasy III for the SNES. I think it's known as FFVI in Japan. Anyway, it's the one with Kefka as the villain. *Kefka_esque_ laugh*
I used to watch my brother play this all the time when I was younger. I played the game later in my teens. Some good dramatic storytelling without getting overly angsty. There's a lot of light moments in the game, as well as dark ones. Touched upon some fairly heavy stuff for an older game.
I love the large cast of characters. Terra, Locke, Shadow, Sabin, Cyan, Gogo... Ultros cracks me up everytime he appears on screen.
I don't know why, but I can't really connect with the characters in the other Final Fantasy games. I guess they just lack charisma or something. *shrugs* 
Anyway, FFIII has the BEST soundtrack in my opinion. The opera was awesome and pretty epic, by the way. One of my favorite moments in the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree that Final Fantasy III/VI had the best storyline, characters and gameplay. No Final Fantasy has come close since. FFIV is my second favorite. I loved the story as well.

I guess Tactics would come a close third. It's probably the Final Fantasy game i played the most. I had over 300 hours for sure. 

The many classes and skills were so damn fun to use. Nothing was more fun than trashing monsters with a full party of monks, samurai or ninjas. But it was challenging too. You could easily make a mistake and have your party wiped out(meteor chocobo or mind flayer, anyone?). 

Great fun, that game was.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

final fantasy 12 is my favourite.. its also the only one ive ever played but oh well lol!


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

FFX is the only one ive ever played, its an awesome game. Ive looked at the other ones in the series, but they dont really interest me that much to go out & buy them.


----------



## Chisu (Sep 16, 2009)

VIII is my favorite also, mainly because it was the first one in the series I played, but also because it had some epic music and a main character who was relatable.

VII, IX and X were great also. Never really got into XII, maybe some day.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Better explanation of the ones 've played :yes
VII- Best villain(Sephiroth), great music(Nobuo Uematsu is a musial genious), great story, pretty in depth characters, ok graphics considering the time frame it was made in, semi-sad death of Aeris although I have to admit I didn't really like her a lot.
VIII-I love the music most in this game(The Landing, The Legendary Beast, Liberi Fatali, Ending Theme, etc)lots of really epic songs, Squall reminds me of myself quite a bit so I can relate to him most, Squall's hot :lol, the graphics esp in cg were way better than VII, I love the battle system and the draw/junction which most tend to hate.
IX-Can't remember a lot about it :/ It was fun, graphics were great except they looked a bit like midgits, I felt sorry for Zidane and his little rat tail :lol
X-This game was the first game to almost make me cry, not even gonna lie. That ending, gut-wrenching and you have no soul if that didn't get you. The graphics were to die for. The story was exceptional...didn't really like the turn-based battle system and the sphere grid was a bit annoying.
X-2-Charlie's Angels meets Final Fantasy!!!!!! An ok but not great game.
XII-This almost made me cry too, but in a "why the hell did I buy this piece of crap"kind of way. The fact that it carried the title FF gave me high expectations for it, but I suppose if it weren't a FF and/or it was the only one I'd ever played, I would've thought it was ok. The story was lacking, a lot of the music was ok but Nobuo didn't work on this one, the graphics were gorgeous, the characters weren't that deep to me.
Tactics-I barely played it...so freaking annoying to me. It didn't feel like a FF after I'd played the numbered version and it was very difficult to get used to.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like final fantasy 1 for the nes, i played that for hrs. on end. Then i liked ff4 then ff7, which was classic. ffx was the last one i played, but i still say FF1 was my favorite.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think 7 8 and 9 were all pretty good. I never finished part 8 though. 7 was actually the first one I had played since 1, and the first ps1 game I actually played, so it sticks out in my brain. I enjoyed 8 cause of the college-like atmosphere of the first part of the game.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ff6


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone play spinoffs? I really loved Crisis core for Final fantasy VII, though I never played VII itself 
The sequal for XII was also more fun than XII itself, but like most others I thought XII was a massive dissapointment and never finished it. 
VIII was my first so I quite liked it, I attempted to play VII but got put off by the graphics. And the ending for FFX made me pissed off :< It was a sweet story. But I'm not going to bother playing FFX-2 to find out what happens. 
I am one bossfight away from finishing FFIV, but I took a break and forgot about finishing it XD
And Dissidia had a crap plot, but it's fun to play as Final Fantasy characters, I like playing as Cloud and Zidane 
I played and completed FFtactics advance, but not the original one. So much grinding!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't afford all the console and crap for all the spin-offs unfortunately :/ I'd like to play them though. Especially the one with Zach. I'd like to play the older ones too but don't cus of that reason.



SPOILER ALERT: If you gett 100% completion on FFX-2 Tidus and Yuna reunite :yes and they hug without fading.......but I watched that on youtube cus f**k getting 100% on that game :no Too difficult and not fun enough to hold my attention, plus my ps2 got destroyed or I'd probably try


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Crisis Core and VII are the only ones I have ever played for more than a few hours. CC is the only one I beat, the ending was sad.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone who's played VII can just watch Crisis Core's ending, it's pretty much a scene from the game anyways, even though you know what's going to happen it's still sad to watch 

I brought my psp for all these square enix spinoffs  I'm waiting for the next kingdom hearts, lol. 

Haha, I heard the FFX-2 required to playthroughs to get 100% ending. I watched it too, but don't really get it since I haven't played it at all. Yuna runs like a **** (from what I remember) I'm glad Lightning runs properly in FFXIII |D


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I got my PSP years ago from one of those offer sites where you do like 5 offers for them and choose a gift. I honestly never play it anymore though.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I do have Dissidia: Final Fantasy that I need to get around to playing though.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I just got into the series a few years ago but now I love it. Unfortunately, most of the games aren't on Nintendo systems so I havn't got to play a lot of them. I have played Final Fantasy III and IV and I really liked those especially IV for it's great story. I played the Tactics for DS which was pretty good. I hope they remake more of the older ones for the DS or Wii or at least put them on the Virtual Console.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

VII is the best IMO because it has the best story and greatest villain ever. VIII, IX, X, and XII are all also amazing. The final fantasy games are above and beyond incredible.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

VII is the last one I played (life got busy), but I am wondering if the next generation consoles will be out before Final Fantasy XIII is released. It looks really good.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Judi said:


> Anyone who's played VII can just watch Crisis Core's ending, it's pretty much a scene from the game anyways, even though you know what's going to happen it's still sad to watch
> 
> I brought my psp for all these square enix spinoffs  I'm waiting for the next kingdom hearts, lol.
> 
> Haha, I heard the FFX-2 required to playthroughs to get 100% ending. I watched it too, but don't really get it since I haven't played it at all. Yuna runs like a **** (from what I remember) I'm glad Lightning runs properly in FFXIII |D


:no....if I remember correctly it only requires one. 
Dude....I need a psp like yesterday :yes I'll take donations :yes :lol
.......hmm, not many people have played the FFs apparently, maybe I need to ask about Silent Hill....


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Requires one what? sorry you've lost me there...


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Judi said:


> Haha, I heard the FFX-2 required to playthroughs to get 100% ending.


I figured you type-oed the two...but anyway, FFX-2 only needs one playthrough to get 100% if I remember correctly. There's one part where you have to pick a side between two different sides and if you pick one you can't get 100%, I think... :/ You have to choose the right one for it, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

For me the best one is FF X, I've played but haven't finished the rest, X was the only one that was able to hold my interest from beginning to end.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

I've played Final Fantasy 1, 6, 10, and 12. I don't remember much of FF1 (as it was for the NES and I was maybe 7 or 8 when I played it). FF6 was good, but I hacked to get to the final boss. The final boss battle for FF6 was epic. FF10 is my favorite of the ones I've played. The soundtrack was really good too. FF12 was fun, but as illlaymedown mentioned, the characters weren't really developed. 

I missed out on FF7, 8, and 9. I'm not sure if it's worth it to go back to them. Most people say that FF7 is the best of the series. But after having a major plot point spoiled for me (something to do with Aeris), I haven't really wanted to play it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, so many FF X fans. I hated that one. I think it's the worse in the series...well, it wasn't as bad as Final Fantasy Mystic quest or FFX-2, though.

I hope i'm not the only one who wanted to kill Wakka with a shotgun, ya?


----------



## Rezin (Nov 1, 2009)

I liked FFX. It's the first one I've ever played so the outdated graphics of the other games preceding it are a major turn off for me. I enjoyed FF8 a bit. Though I'm kind of tired of people saying how everything beyond FF9 was garbage or something like that. I feel very hard pressed not to say FF7 sucks and cloud sucked, and aerith sucked, and I don't know why it's so raved about in the first place. I tried it, didn't like it, though I think that's mainly because I didn't want to.

I disliked 12, because of the strange combat system, but here's hoping that 13 will be better.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Logan X said:


> wow, so many FF X fans. I hated that one. I think it's the worse in the series...well, it wasn't as bad as Final Fantasy Mystic quest or FFX-2, though.
> 
> I hope i'm not the only one who wanted to kill Wakka with a shotgun, ya?


What's wrong with FFX? Ok, Tidus whined quite a bit, but it kinda lent to how sad the game was and it pulled on the heart strings by the end. The graphics were gorgeous, the story was well thought out and tied together...granted, VIII's better, but still 
Oh, and Wakka's voice was kinda annoying ya xD I didn't use him much as a character. I mainly used Yuna, Auron, and Rikku especially after I got their ultimate weapons :yes I'd have used Lulu more, but screw dodging 200 consecutive lightning bolts :no


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Voice acting was irritating (mostly the weird unnatural pace), but FFX was alright. I never finished it though since some asshat completely ruined the plot for me, and i got distracted by something else... probably some rubbish MMO.



illlaymedown said:


> I'd have used Lulu more, but screw dodging 200 consecutive lightning bolts :no


Hah, i did that. I can't remember what i did it for but i can remember doing it lol. I was just thinking wtf is wrong with these developers? Why the hell would you put that in a game? >_>


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Rezin said:


> I feel very hard pressed not to say FF7 sucks and cloud sucked, and aerith sucked, and I don't know why it's so raved about in the first place. I tried it, didn't like it, though I think that's mainly because I didn't want to.


FF VII was the one that brought Final Fantasy to the masses, probably for many it was their first JRPG, and so it likely holds a sentimental value for them.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

FFVII was the first final fantasy to come into Australia, lol. 

I could never do the lightning dodging for Lulu's ultimate weapon, I can't dodge more than 5 XD I think I got them all except 2. I'm also missing Kimahri's.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think mainly VII is loved for it's nostalgia, but it is still a pretty good game...would be even better if they'd make all the older ones over for the new gen consoles :yes How I'd love to see FFVIII on the ps3....a girl can dream *sigh* It sucks that they will do all sorts of stuff with VII like Crisis Core and Advent Children, but they leave VIII sitting in the dust 

I think I got up to 12 lightning bolts and then I was like "this is extremely boring" and went off in search of monsters...I also didn't get Wakka's cus I hate Blitzball with a firey passion...can't remember if I got Kimahri's, but I do know I put a good 200 hours into that game. I got all the monsters and fought Nemesis...he's tricky to beat :yes but once you figure out the right way, pretty easy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I loved Final Fantasy VIII. The junction system was very fun. The only thing i didn't like was how long the GF animation was, but to tell the truth i never used them much in battle anyway.

They looked great, though. Summoning Bahamut and seeing Odin/Gilgamesh enter the battlefield instead of your party was very cool.



illlaymedown said:


> What's wrong with FFX? Ok, Tidus whined quite a bit, but it kinda lent to how sad the game was and it pulled on the heart strings by the end. The graphics were gorgeous, the story was well thought out and tied together...


I don't know...I just didn't like the game at all. The only interesting characters were Auron and Kimahri. The graphics were pretty for sure, but it takes more than that to impress me. 
The game wasn't for me, i guess. I did play through and finish it, though.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I loved Final Fantasy VIII. The junction system was very fun. The only thing i didn't like was how long the GF animation was, but to tell the truth i never used them much in battle anyway.
> 
> They looked great, though. Summoning Bahamut and seeing Odin/Gilgamesh enter the battlefield instead of your party was very cool.


They were long cus of the boost....boosting would have been impossible otherwise, but some people didn't know you could boost. I was playing it and my ex was watching me and I boosted my GF and he was like "what is that!?" and I told him it was the boost and he just thought boosting was automatic, not manual. :lol


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

FF7 just ahead of FF9 for me, hence the username. Both those games had great characters all round and also some of Uematsu's best music. If XIII is anywhere near as good as those two then i will be very pleased.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

illlaymedown said:


> They were long cus of the boost....boosting would have been impossible otherwise, but some people didn't know you could boost. I was playing it and my ex was watching me and I boosted my GF and he was like "what is that!?" and I told him it was the boost and he just thought boosting was automatic, not manual. :lol


I remember having a controller with a turbo button(on/off thing) I used it for the summons. I just had to be careful to not go over 99, or was it 100? 
I can't remember.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I remember having a controller with a turbo button(on/off thing) I used it for the summons. I just had to be careful to not go over 99, or was it 100?
> I can't remember.


Urmm...not sure what you're talking about :/ The boost number goes up to 250 is I remember correctly and you hold the 'select' button while rapidly pressing the 'O' I think...when it fades a little and an 'X' appears over it you stop pressing it til the 'X' goes away or the number will drop all the way back to the beginning. Eden makes it easy to get the full 250, because of the length of the summon. I think the number starts at either 70 or 90...


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

final fantasy X


i felt like I grew up with the characters. never felt that way before in a game


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

illlaymedown said:


> Urmm...not sure what you're talking about :/ The boost number goes up to 250 is I remember correctly and you hold the 'select' button while rapidly pressing the 'O' I think...when it fades a little and an 'X' appears over it you stop pressing it til the 'X' goes away or the number will drop all the way back to the beginning. Eden makes it easy to get the full 250, because of the length of the summon. I think the number starts at either 70 or 90...


oh, i didn't remember it went up to 250. I haven't played the game in years  But yeah, i had a turbo controller to make the boosts go faster.

I have the game on emulator. I guess i should play it again one of these days.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Final Fantasy 8 has always been my favorite in the series.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i didnt like blitzball in ffx. i just wanted to play the game.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> i didnt like blitzball in ffx. i just wanted to play the game.


But it was required at only one point in the game, IIRC. It's been a while since I've played it. I didn't really mind blitzball, it was kind of fun once you got some good players on your team.

The worst thing about FFX was the fact that cutscenes were unskippable. The story was great, of course, but when I'm replaying the game I don't want to sit there and be forced to watch the same scenes over again.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, you only are forced to play it once and you don't have to win....I really disliked it. You also have to play it to get Wakka's ultimate weapon. I thought it was awesome you could watch the cgs in the sphere theatre....don't remember really being bothered by the cut-scenes either......I love the artsyness of the graphics. They were beautiful.

To person who picked FFVIII: FFVIII is the major pwnageness!!!!!!!!! FTW!!!!! :yes :lol


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah i played blitzball loads for Wakka's weapon. Was kind of annoying.

Also at least those cutscenes aren't like Metal Gear Solid or Xenosaga in length heh. That would really suck :|


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Now that the subject of Final Fantasy has been broached, here's a question to the masses - from FF7 onwards, which of the superbosses did you find the most taxing?

Here's mine in order of difficulty.

1. Trema (FFX-2/Via Infinto). He kicked the living s**t out of me every single time!! No matter what dressphere and equipment combo I tried it wasn't enough he was simply too fast.

2. Yiazmut (FFXII/Ridorana Cataract). Again I found the challenge insurmountable. It took me nearly 2 weeks to chip his health down to near critical levels and eventually I just ran out of willpower.

3. Ozma (FFIX/Ariel Garden). If Ozma's HP were in the same ball park as Ultima Weapon, Penance etc, it is doubtful that he could ever be bested without the use of a cheat device. The battle itself is largely down to luck and if he decides to cast Meteor and Curse back to back, it doesn't matter how well leveled your party is, you die and that's all there is too it. 

4. Zodiark (FFXII/Henne Mines). Another pound for pound colossus. Like Ozma, Zodiark isn't endowed with trillions of HP but with the infernal Darkja at his command he doesn't really need them. What starts out as a routine boss battle quickly decends into phoenix down pandemonium!

5. Omega Mk XII (FFXII/The Great Crystal) Getting to him/it is a nightmare journey and things don't improve once you've found him. Although he has no special tricks up his sleeve, his sheer brute strength and massive HP quota make him one rough pecker.

6. Penance (FFX/Penance) Both astronomically strong and durable - you really need to have put the time in on the sphere grid to stand a reasonable chance. Unlike some of the above though good stats will avail you but it is vital to dispose of his limbs before he casts "Judgement Day" - which dispels everything and inflicts death on all part members.

7. Omega Weapon (FFVIII/Ultimecia Castle). If you can resist the temptation to use the "hero drink" or "holy war" items (which I couldn't) this boss would actually rank even higher on the list. One of his attacks "light pillar", delivers an instant kill to a single ally but even more potent is "Terra Break" which is simply devastating and invariably succeded by the game over screen.

8. Ruby Weapon (FFVII/near the Gold Saucer). Debate rages to this day over which is harder, Ruby or Emerald. For me it's the former. Although the pair are of comparable strength, Ruby is slightly more awkward for two reasons. 1. You have to enter the fray with only one live character (or risk having party members permenantly removed from battle). 2. He tends to break the classic KOTR mime chain with a very powerful Ultima counter attack.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

rdrr said:


> i didnt like blitzball in ffx. i just wanted to play the game.


The real annoying part about Blitzball is that when you get the Jecht shot, it almost becomes impossible to lose unless you intentionally don't use it.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

njodis said:


> The real annoying part about Blitzball is that when you get the Jecht shot, it almost becomes impossible to lose unless you intentionally don't use it.


Hahah....I lost using the Jecht Shot :yes I think I just didn't have the patience to learn how the game worked cus real life sports are already boring enough and Blitzball drove me insane. I just wanted to play the game...thank God you're only forced to play once :yes
Btw....I played quite a bit more than once, just could never get into it :no


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Which bosses are hardest?

Wow, I'm surprised you can remember them all in such detail :yes
Hmm...mine will be slightly less detailed. I can't remember lot about IX since my game is scratched on Disc 2 and I can't play it, but I remember the end boss that comes out of nowhere and is just some new threat right at the end of the game was pretty tough.
Sephiroth is tough without KOTR.
Yiazmat from XII....took a week to beat him. Mainly really annoying rather than hard :yes In fact, there were quite a few hunts on XII(which was probably te only fun I had in that game)that were pestering at least.
Evrae from FFX-I think that was his name. The monster that attacks your airship whilst Yuna is marrying a dead guy like a dumby...majorally pissed me off, that fight did.
Nemesis from FFX-He's the monster you get from collecting the right amount of all the other monsters. Basically you have to follow an exact pattern to beat him or you're toast.
Never beat the weapons on VII...really tough
Omega on VIII is death incarnate :afr
The one on X-2 that is in The cave like place with all the Tonberries at the very end....beat him, but very hard.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was playing FFX me and my brother would make a deal, I would do all the training and he would play blitzball, that's how we managed to get the ultimate weapon for Wakka  We had to repeat that bit to get Jetch shot because I missed it the first time, I think between the start and that point one of the scenes were changed... The one where they rode on the scooter? The first time Tidus rode with Riku, and the second I got Lulu. Anyone notice this?

And those GF summonings in FFVIII were so long! I had no idea you could boost them until about the 3rd disk on the game D: For some reason I enjoyed watching them though, but I had no patience for FFX and skipped most of those >.>

I don't remember fighting many bosses, I remember it took me ages to find all the GFs in VIII, especially cactaur, took me ages to find and then I died from it D:


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Judi said:


> When I was playing FFX me and my brother would make a deal, I would do all the training and he would play blitzball, that's how we managed to get the ultimate weapon for Wakka  We had to repeat that bit to get Jetch shot because I missed it the first time, I think between the start and that point one of the scenes were changed... The one where they rode on the scooter? The first time Tidus rode with Riku, and the second I got Lulu. Anyone notice this?
> 
> And those GF summonings in FFVIII were so long! I had no idea you could boost them until about the 3rd disk on the game D: For some reason I enjoyed watching them though, but I had no patience for FFX and skipped most of those >.>
> 
> I don't remember fighting many bosses, I remember it took me ages to find all the GFs in VIII, especially cactaur, took me ages to find and then I died from it D:


Never got Wakka's...didn't use him much in the first place to go thru all that torture for him :no The girl that Tidus heals and interacts with most is the one that rides with him. Even in his limit break, the one where one of the girls has the ball before he kicks it, the girl changes depended on who you interact with most in battle. You can shorten FFX's summon length...in the options :yes
Cactuar was a little sissy....He pissed me off when I took all that time to get his health down and then he ran away :/ I got all the gfs though. Cept the non-summonable ones...of those I got Odin/Gilgamesh. You can draw some gfs from the boss battles at Ultimecia's castle that you missed too...


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> Which bosses are hardest?
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised you can remember them all in such detail :yes
> Hmm...mine will be slightly less detailed. I can't remember lot about IX since my game is scratched on Disc 2 and I can't play it, but I remember the end boss that comes out of nowhere and is just some new threat right at the end of the game was pretty tough.
> ...


 I've spent a shameful amount of time on the FF series over the years - which accounts for the rather explicit volume of detail in my last post lol.

Of all the above I found Sephiroth to be the easiest, which was a shame to be honest considering the god-like status conferred on him by the plot. But I did love the attack (I think it was his limit break) in which he destroys the entire solar system plant by planet and of course "One Winged Angel" (getting goosepimples just thinking about it).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ironheart said:


> Of all the above I found Sephiroth to be the easiest, which was a shame to be honest considering the god-like status conferred on him by the plot. But I did love the attack (I think it was his limit break) in which he destroys the entire solar system plant by planet and of course "One Winged Angel" (getting goosepimples just thinking about it).


hahaha, he was such a joke to kill. I remember the first time i fought him. I though oh shii...im in trouble now...then one or a few knights of the rounds later he was dead...i was like W...T...F? So thats what i was after all this time? This wiener? Man, i was seriously disappointed. I was expecting an epic boss fight like all the fantasy are known to have. I don't know what the guys at square were smoking when they made the end sephiroth, but i want some of that.

As for hardest bosses...humm.

Omega Weapon and Ruby Weapon i guess. They're the ones i remember.

The last boss from FFV was hard as hell too. Kefka from VI could be mean too.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ Try Sephiroth without KOTR :yes Not the thoughest battle of all, but surely you will no longer think of him as a "wimp"

I spent maybe 200 hours on FFX that's why I remember it in such detail....I have played VIII waaaaaay more than that, but to me those battle are easy. Maybe if you don't have Hero or Holy War or even Aura, the Ultemecia/Griever onslaught can be trying and if you aren't at the right level and arent' careful, Mobile Type 8 can be a pain and Diablo and maybe a few more, but I don't remember thinking one was more outstanding than others, except for Omega of course and maybe Ultima :yes


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

7 is an all time classic, so of course I adore that one.

I think my favorite though is 8. I liked the characters, and plotline alot more than any of the others.

10 is my least favorite :X
I think it's too controlled. Every two second's it's a new cutscene. As much as I enjoy the gorgeousness of those cutscenes, I just wanted to get on with it and play the game. lol (still enjoyed it regardless, but 8 takes the cake for me.

I'm ridiculously excited about Final Fantasy 13 and Final Fantasy Versus 13. Has anyone else gauked at the trailers like I have?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

illlaymedown said:


> ^^ Try Sephiroth without KOTR :yes Not the thoughest battle of all, but surely you will no longer think of him as a "wimp"


Oh i did without KOTR too and he was almost as easy. But i have the habit of over leveling my characters, so that might be why i felt he was so weak.

And i agree with Diablo. He could be very tough.



amarie said:


> 10 is my least favorite :X
> I think it's too controlled. Every two second's it's a new cutscene. As much as I enjoy the gorgeousness of those cutscenes, I just wanted to get on with it and play the game. lol


i'm glad i'm not the only one who didn't like it much. I was starting to feel weird or something :lol


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I was maybe like a level 60somethingish when fought Sephiroth? It takes too much time to level on VII :yes

On VIII I was always pretty much a level 100 by the end of the third disc...right after you get Ragnarok. I'd always go to the Islands between Heaven and Hell....you level up in no time :yes The monsters are hard and give a lot of XP, but if you put Initiative on Quistis and have her health in the low so she'll have her limit break and use degenerator, piece of cake :yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

this thread may inspire me to play and beat final fantasy 1-10 in succession.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Great! :yes If I could afford it, I'd do it :yes

Are 1-6 all available in the US/English anyway?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

snes roms/psx isos/actual games combo. I mean I love deciphering kanji like the rest, but i also don't have the moneys for originals. Playing a game in full japanese with a translation 'guide' is tough. The best part about playing the games is the music really. You play for so long the music sticks. I think thats why rpg music in general is so popular. haha too much time grinding hearing battle/town/boss themes.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest.

The best game.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the older FFs have been remade enough to be played on newer systems. I and II on psp, III ans IV on ds, V and VI on gba. So if you buy a ds you have access to four of them in one go


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Speaking of "easy" boss battles, Braska's Final Aeon/Jecht is an utter pansy once you have gained a weapon that breaks the HP limit. I took it out in two slashes! After that you finally face the 'mighty' Yu Yevon - a battle in which you CANNOT die.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

ironheart said:


> Speaking of "easy" boss battles, Braska's Final Aeon/Jecht is an utter pansy once you have gained a weapon that breaks the HP limit. I took it out in two slashes! After that you finally face the 'mighty' Yu Yevon - a battle in which you CANNOT die.


I tried him before I got any break hp limit whatever and he was kinda tough, but I actually got the Magi Sisters and beat him with them.......That Yu Yevon battle just makes it even sader :cry Having to kill all your aeons......saaaaaaad 

Which FF characters can you guys mostly relate to and why? Like I said I pretty much fit with Squall....bee hurt a lot, so I tend to hide and come off cold. Hopefully a day will come where someone or many will come into my life and break that shell like his....*sigh* SA is the suck.


----------

